# Lou Metcalf has passed away.



## edstreet (Mar 3, 2016)

Have just been informed that Lou Metcalf has passed away tonight.  He was a member here on IAP for a good number of years and has helped advance pen turning.  Sadly the details are missing as to what happened but more will follow I am sure.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Mar 3, 2016)

edstreet said:


> Have just been informed that Lou Metcalf has passed away tonight.  He was a member here on IAP for a good number of years and has helped advance pen turning.  Sadly the details are missing as to what happened but more will follow I am sure.


Thank you for passing along the info. I'll light a candle and  say a prayer for him and his family


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Mar 3, 2016)

Sad day


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 3, 2016)

I just found this out and I'm so happy that last May Dee and I had the opportunity to be with Lou for a day and have dinner with him. I'm lucky as I considered him a friend and he considered me a friend. I don't cry,  but this has brought tears. 
Him and Eagle are now together playing sweet music. Good  buy my friend.


----------



## oneleggimp (Mar 3, 2016)

May he Rest in Peace.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 3, 2016)

DCBluesman One of the originals here on the IAP. Every once in a while I look back at some old pen photos and it usually leads to threads from back then and to look at the names again always brought a smile. There was just something different about this site back then that I was never able to really put a finger on but it sure was fun. Those were the days when so much of this stuff was so new to all of us. We were learning on the job as they say. They were the pioneers and it has been passed down. We must continue to do so.

Rest in Peace Lou. It sure is a sad day. 

One of his pens that always stuck in my head. Another technique that does not get used any more. 


www.penturners.org/forum/f13/pink-ivory-68221/




This is the pen of his that I have saved that I want to try to duplicate. It is on my memory tour list. Not an easy pen to duplicate.


----------



## Curly (Mar 3, 2016)

Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## skiprat (Mar 4, 2016)

So long my friend. It was an honour to know you and it was a pleaseure to meet you and Eagle.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 4, 2016)

My admiration for Lou was high. Although, I never got the opportunity to correspond with him much, the admiration remains. It is sad news.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 4, 2016)

That is so sad, Lou was an inspiration to me, a great guy, may he rest in peace!


----------



## Darley (Mar 4, 2016)

Very Sad day for the penturner World it was the first President here on IAP  and the one who created the PITH (Pen In The Hat ) So long Lou you are a LEGEND rest in peace as you are now in a better world


----------



## Monty (Mar 4, 2016)

Rest in peace Lou. You will be missed.


----------



## stonepecker (Mar 4, 2016)

May Lou be at peace.  Saying prayers for him and his family.


----------



## OLLIEwinz (Mar 4, 2016)

may he rest in peace


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 4, 2016)

RIP


----------



## LouCee (Mar 4, 2016)

Very sad to hear.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 4, 2016)

Sad to read this. He and his family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Toni (Mar 4, 2016)

Very sad to hear!!


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 4, 2016)

RIP Lou.  I didn't really know Lou but I did know of him -- I do have some blanks from his large personal collection..


----------



## darrin1200 (Mar 4, 2016)

Very sad news. My condolances to his family.


----------



## CaptG (Mar 4, 2016)

Rest in peace Lou.   Our conversations will be missed my friend.


----------



## ladycop322 (Mar 4, 2016)

I didn't have the pleasure of meeting him, but after reading these posts, I am sad I didn't get the chance.  My condolences to his family in this time of mourning.


----------



## JimB (Mar 4, 2016)

Very sad. My condolences to his family.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 4, 2016)

Saddened to hear this news. My condolences to the Metcalf family.


----------



## southernclay (Mar 4, 2016)

Sad news, thoughts and prayers to the family. The man had an impressive body of work and by all accounts much more. For the friends of his on the board my condolences to you as well.


----------



## jsolie (Mar 4, 2016)

Ed, thank you for sharing this.  RIP, Lou.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Mar 4, 2016)

I didn't have the opportunity to meet him.  But rest in piece,  Lou.


----------



## Fred (Mar 4, 2016)

Brother Lou was, and always will be, an inspiration to many of us who have been here for years. His work stands far and above others. If you are fortunate enough to have one of his pens cherish it.

May Lou rest in the glory that is only found in Heaven following an honorable life here on Earth.


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm saddened to read this.
It's been a while since we last communicated and he seemed to be doing good.
So long my friend. Rest in peace and say hi to Eagle when y'all get together to catch up.


----------



## Mr Vic (Mar 5, 2016)

Lou's articles and web site thaught me most of what I know about fountain pens and their care an maintenance. He'll be missed but his written words will continue to inspire. Gods Speed Lou!


----------



## philb (Mar 5, 2016)

Sad news.

Spent many hours reading through Lou's articles and browsing his awesome work on his site, especially the wooden pens


----------



## avbill (Mar 5, 2016)

So long my friend until later.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 5, 2016)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> I just found this out and I'm so happy that last May Dee and I had the opportunity to be with Lou for a day and have dinner with him. I'm lucky as I considered him a friend and he considered me a friend. I don't cry,  but this has brought tears.
> Him and Eagle are now together playing sweet music. Good  buy my friend.



Like Eagle, I never met Lou personally, but enjoyed many conversations on the phone. Conversed by  a couple of PM's with him when some of his blanks were being sold recently. Praying for his family.


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2016)

I am sad to hear of this.  I remember Lou as the first president of the IAP, back when we did such things.  What a talent!  Peace be with you, Lou!

Scott.


----------



## glycerine (Mar 7, 2016)

Man, I haven't been on the forum lately, but just popped in and saw this.  Sad news, I'm really sorry to hear this.


----------



## Terredax (Mar 7, 2016)

I didn't know Lou and I don't remember seeing any of his work but it sounds like he was an inspiration to many people.
I hope his family finds peace in his passing.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 7, 2016)

We lost a good man in Lou. RIP.


----------



## pianomanpj (Mar 7, 2016)

I never met Lou personally, but I've held him in the highest regard since I first joined the IAP nine years ago. I've read virtually all he has written, both articles and IAP posts, and I am a better turner and pen maker for it. Thank you, Lou, and Godspeed.


----------



## chrisk (Mar 7, 2016)

RIP.


----------



## lwalden (Mar 7, 2016)

Safe travels, my friend.


----------



## MDWine (Apr 14, 2016)

*Dang it Lou!*

Dang... Just Dangit Lou...

I joined IAP a long time ago.  Lou responded to a question I had, and we arranged a meet at the WC in Springfield.  Thus began our friendship, which waned in recent years I'm sad to say.

We formed a little group...  Lou, CarverKen, JimGo and myself.  We met nearly every other week for over a year!  We cast acrylic's at my house several times.  I went to Lou's a few times to turn.  We had fun together.  We would have field trips to Colonial for wood scraps, then go to lunch.

I think I can credit Lou with the majority of my learning back then, along with Griz.  Those two were good friends at one time, and had a falling out.  I got stuck in the middle, and thought the world of both of them.

Recently JimGo had the opportunity to clean out a woodworkers shop after his passing (thanks Carl!).  Jim asked me to help, and we both took a few items.  That Rockwell lathe you saw posted was one of those items. (Happy to say that 98% of Carl's tools found good homes)

I popped back here to post for the Lathe giveaway, and tried to look up Lou.

I am just a couple of weeks too late...  I'm sorry Lou, to not keep in touch.  (He was a busy man when he got married!)  

So, while late to the party, I am sad to hear of his passing.  I can hear him right now just as clear as back then when I would express an idea (or a bad joke)...  "Now Michael", he'd say, "Let me explain this to you"...

Godspeed Lou, friend, mentor, pal


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 15, 2016)

I remember when I joined many years ago, even before the newer server ate our join dates up and we had to begin again.  Lou's work was always above board and something that I did strive to achieve.  I learned a lot from him and he never hesitated to answer any query of mine.  He will now be with Eagle and Russ thinking and working on new pen methods and designs.  I send condolences to his family on his death.  I hope that their memories can help sustain them during this difficult period.


----------



## jimofsanston (Apr 16, 2016)

edstreet said:


> Have just been informed that Lou Metcalf has passed away tonight.  He was a member here on IAP for a good number of years and has helped advance pen turning.  Sadly the details are missing as to what happened but more will follow I am sure.



RIP Lou. I had spoken with him a few times by PM in the past.


----------



## ojmirza (May 12, 2016)

Wow Lou! you left a legacy! and had me in tears. Two of my precious pens were made by you nearly 10 years ago - I don't think i'll look at them the same.

The story goes...this will be a long one....I was travelling down the elevator in Rotana Hotel (Al-ain, UAE) in 2005 - there was an amazing design in the elevator that resonated with me. But I knew it could be improved; back then the phone camera's weren't as good so I took a picture from my digital camera - I took the picture at 3am or 4am - when the hotel guest wouldn't look at me weird and ideally when there was less traffic.

Taking the picture - I knew straight away this would look absolutely amazing on a writing instrument.

On my way back to Qatar en-route Perth, Australia, I presented the picture to a Persian jeweler called Kian design for the customized pen project - he whipped up a sketch of the pen and the glorious design.

It took me further 3 years to find an niche group of penturners - remember in the internet wasn't AS advanced but I was lucky. my initial request to "Marion Quill" got them to forward my request to Lou; solely because the project was advanced and I knew i'm in great hands.

After countless emails; pictures, references, sketches, material specifications and utilization of the writing instrument - we finally came to a consensus, drew up the 2 month milestone and paid a great sum via paypal.

I didn't even think twice of paying a fortune to a stranger who just took on my project - Lou seemed genuine and he was passionate about his work.

After few weeks; he sent me pictures of the half baked pen and I thought to myself; that this exactly what I had in mind for 3 years "bless you Lou mate".

The pen he created for me was Arabsque and can be seen in the link below:
Pen Makers Guild

I later got Lou to make another version of it in Black - that was even more amazing. Over the years I had been moving jobs and the pen started to deteriorate (the resin was fading, the shine was gone, the cap loosened) and I was frantically emailing Lou and so my search began for him.

Few hours ago - I found "Heritage Pens" on Etsy and mustered up the courage to ask for Lou; as this gentleman also creates pen - so I thought it MUST be him. Sadly, Jason from Heritage Pens of Etsy said there was no Lou that he knew of. I again iterated my story and he pointed me to this forum of Lou's demise.

I no longer care to repair my writing instruments; I'm just deeply saddened that my many years of search for this gentleman would result in this way. I thanked him many times, I made sure he knew that he's done a splendid job on my dear projects.

He was special - to create art from a design that lingered in mind after getting inspired by something that I saw in a desert hotel.

Rest in Peace Lou mate - you left a bloody good legacy!

Omer


----------



## wolftat (May 16, 2016)

I will miss Lou.
 Me and Lou butted heads sometimes but when it all came down to it, we worked well together. When Eagle passed away and Lou was working on getting a headstone for his grave, he was having difficulties with the local funeral home. we spoke about it and I took a ride over to the funeral home and got the owner moving a bit to get things done. I went to check that the stone was installed at the gravesite and sent pictures of it to Lou. We had a good relationship and I have missed talking with him over the past couple of years. Lou, be at peace wherever you are and if you are in Valhala I will see you some day.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 7, 2017)

Holy ****.  Somehow I fell out of the loop and just now discovered this.  Lou was a friend and an enormous inspiration to me.  It was him who encouraged me to apply to the PMG with my bone pen.  We had a lot of interesting conversations by phone and email.  First Eagle and then Lou.  So long my friends.


----------



## johncrane (Apr 7, 2017)

Very sad too read this, Lou was a awesome pen maker, friend and an inspiration i remember when he first started his line of fountain pen nibs, they where great i still have some nibs and parts left they will be very special to me now.  RIP Lou!


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 7, 2017)

gerryr said:


> Holy ****.  Somehow I fell out of the loop and just now discovered this.  Lou was a friend and an enormous inspiration to me.  It was him who encouraged me to apply to the PMG with my bone pen.  We had a lot of interesting conversations by phone and email.  First Eagle and then Lou.  So long my friends.




Yes it is easy to do with today's fast pace world we live in. Time does fly.

It has been brought up here a few times in the past that a separate forum be kept for things like this. Mixing the sorrow in with the general conversations sometimes does not fit. There were other good examples given but I am not going to go back into it. But I do wish that this topic be revisited. 

Talk about people leaving their mark , well here is a good example. He will be missed.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 7, 2017)

Now I wonder about some other folks I haven't heard from in quite a while.  Then again, maybe I don't want to know.


----------

